# Do you use Cubase’s Chord and Arranger track?



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

I’ve been playing around recently with Cubase’s Chord Track and also the Arranger track. I feel like I’m a little late to this party because I’ve always written music without this kind of thing but I have to say, they are so powerful!

Firstly, the Chord track. There are probably people here that would scoff the idea of using such a thing but I’m finding it very useful to try out chord sequences with things I can’t play due to my piano playing abilities being rather Dogs Brown. I’m also eager to try out the Chord track in conjunction with Spitfire’s Symphonic Motion Strings (currently downloading). I’m thinking it could lead to some interesting results.

Secondly, The arranger track. The amount of times I get creatively stuck and want to try quick arrangements but can’t because I’m not too slow or the inspiration gets lost by the time I start copying parts to places in the timeline I o build various arrangements. Quite frankly, I’m kicking myself for not using it sooner. I always related it to song writing when you have a song structure but it works for so much more. And the flatten option that turns the parts into midi data is fantastic.

Just wondering if anyone else loves these Cubase features? Probably not as I’m a musical cripple and you can likely just play what you want when you want.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 1, 2020)

I use 'em both. The arranger track is just really helpful for both organizing your parts as well as trying out stuff. The chord track is just as you said - it helps me whack out stuff on the fly even though I'm not much of a piano player. I generally end up doing my own voicings, extensions and orchestrations and other spicy stuff, but just to get from A to B idea wise and have something to play over it's great. No shame. All is fair in love, war and tax evasion.


----------



## JamieLang (Aug 1, 2020)

So, Chord Track...is new. Or newly reinstated--from before I used Cubase. I use it when I'm doing string work to HMT intonate....but, they keep changing something version to version that makes that NOT work properly (even once you turn HMT off), so...moving forward? Likely not as much until instruments start to "read" it and make interesting noise based on it. It's a feature that was put back because this is all going to become Band In a Box. Mark my words.

Arranger track, absolutely, but only for the purpose I used to use Chunks in Performer--when I have a song that I'm questioning "hey--what if we used the second verse for both the first and second, then let it go onto the third"...it allows one to audition things like that really quickly, then commit them once you know what pieces/parts you want to rearrange. Used it on the recent album when I felt like that scenario was real--that one of the verses tempo felt "not great" compared to all the others--Arranger track, marked it all off, and auditioned subbing each of the other verses until one felt nice--printed it linearly, and adjusted each track crossfade for complete transparency--because it just leaves the splices there...


----------



## Marsen (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm a Logic User. Does Logic offer something like Cubase's Chord Track?


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 1, 2020)

The "smart ones" considered the calculator a cheat back in the day. The new tools are here, time will tell what that means.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> The "smart ones" considered the calculator a cheat back in the day. The new tools are here, time will tell what that means.



I’m all on board with this, man! I just wanna write music. Even having samples gives the likes of me the chance to write music I could have only dreamed of years ago. So far, I’m loving trying out chords I can’t play and progressions I would never normally think about. I’m gonna try and write my next piece using it.


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I’m all on board with this, man! I just wanna write music. Even having samples gives the likes of me the chance to write music I could have only dreamed of years ago. So far, I’m loving trying out chords I can’t play and progressions I would never normally think about. I’m gonna try and write my next piece using it.


I have never learned so much so quick, the tools the tutorials, gifted folks sharing. Its my musical golden age.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 1, 2020)

Marsen said:


> I'm a Logic User. Does Logic offer something like Cubase's Chord Track?



Sadly no, but this might be helpful (this is how I use Cubase's anyway when I use Cubase - more for reference. Never use it to have tracks follow it.)


----------



## jvsax (Aug 1, 2020)

I use the chord track to start every project, and I sync bass lines, guitars, keys, strings, etc. to it. Once all the tracks are synced to it, it’s a great way to test out different variations on chord progressions in real time. Once the chord progressions are finalized everything gets heavy editing, but it’s a super useful tool for starting new tunes.


----------



## Paul Christof (Aug 1, 2020)

The arranger track actually allows you to conform an entirely new session out of the selected order of your sections. So when you’re working on a project that a) needs variation of a piece of music (i.e. games) b) needs to be conformed to a new structure in order for the piece to fit with the new cut, c) wanting to commit to a new structure you created on the arranger, it can really speed up the process. Cubase’s terminology describes it like this, ”You can flatten arranger chains to convert them into a linear project.” For anyone interested this link describes how to use that feature:






Flattening the Arranger Chain


When you have set up an arranger chain that you like, and you are sure that you do not want to edit it any more, you can convert it to a linear project.




steinberg.help


----------



## Doppler (Aug 1, 2020)

Marsen said:


> I'm a Logic User. Does Logic offer something like Cubase's Chord Track?



You can look at something like 'Scaler' from Plugin Boutique to offer similar functionality. Scaler works really well in Logic (MIDIFX) and at this point is well ahead of Cubase's chord tracks.

There are a few others iirc, like Captain Chords, Obelisk by Frozen Plain etc.


----------



## Marsen (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks @all for your advice. I do have Scaler 2, which is great.

Just wanted to know, wether Logic has it's own build in.
The video was quiet interesting, thanks @ALittleNightMusic


----------



## dfhagai (Aug 2, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I’ve been playing around recently with Cubase’s Chord Track and also the Arranger track. I feel like I’m a little late to this party because I’ve always written music without this kind of thing but I have to say, they are so powerful!
> 
> Firstly, the Chord track. There are probably people here that would scoff the idea of using such a thing but I’m finding it very useful to try out chord sequences with things I can’t play due to my piano playing abilities being rather Dogs Brown. I’m also eager to try out the Chord track in conjunction with Spitfire’s Symphonic Motion Strings (currently downloading). I’m thinking it could lead to some interesting results.
> 
> ...


If you like the chord track, wait until you'll find out about the chord pads


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2020)

dfhagai said:


> If you like the chord track, wait until you'll find out about the chord pads




I already know about Chord Pads. I just never usually use this stuff. Might have a play with them again and see what they are like in conjunction with the chord track.


----------



## Hywel (Aug 2, 2020)

JamieLang said:


> So, Chord Track...is new. Or newly reinstated--from before I used Cubase. I use it when I'm doing string work to HMT intonate....but, they keep changing something version to version that makes that NOT work properly (even once you turn HMT off), so...moving forward? Likely not as much until instruments start to "read" it and make interesting noise based on it. It's a feature that was put back because this is all going to become Band In a Box. Mark my words.
> 
> Arranger track, absolutely, but only for the purpose I used to use Chunks in Performer--when I have a song that I'm questioning "hey--what if we used the second verse for both the first and second, then let it go onto the third"...it allows one to audition things like that really quickly, then commit them once you know what pieces/parts you want to rearrange. Used it on the recent album when I felt like that scenario was real--that one of the verses tempo felt "not great" compared to all the others--Arranger track, marked it all off, and auditioned subbing each of the other verses until one felt nice--printed it linearly, and adjusted each track crossfade for complete transparency--because it just leaves the splices there...


HMT...?


----------



## olvra (Aug 2, 2020)

Hywel said:


> HMT...?



hermode tuning


----------



## Akarin (Aug 2, 2020)

I use the Chord Track all the time! I love it. I've even made a video about it with a possible workflow using it: 



The arranger track, not so much but mostly because I haven't learned it enough yet. I need to look into it some more.


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 2, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I use the Chord Track all the time! I love it. I've even made a video about it with a possible workflow using it:
> 
> 
> 
> The arranger track, not so much but mostly because I haven't learned it enough yet. I need to look into it some more.



Nice channel Nicolas


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 2, 2020)

jvsax said:


> I use the chord track to start every project, and I sync bass lines, guitars, keys, strings, etc. to it. Once all the tracks are synced to it, it’s a great way to test out different variations on chord progressions in real time. Once the chord progressions are finalized everything gets heavy editing, but it’s a super useful tool for starting new tunes.


This is how I use it. I regularly use the Chord Track. It is why I bought Cubase to start with. The arranger track has been more difficult to use. Probably because I change chords and adjust melodies as I go. Start simple and get more complex, even though the base melody stays the same/similar. 

Also, when using with VI's you have to be careful when you drag and drop the chords. There are sometimes low notes that interfere with keyswitches. I had a guitar VI that kept going silent. Had to look a few times to figure out there was this one note I missed cleaning up that was on the "silent" keyswitch. Lots of frustration until I found it.


----------



## Franco Bollo (Aug 2, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I’ve been playing around recently with Cubase’s Chord Track and also the Arranger track. I feel like I’m a little late to this party because I’ve always written music without this kind of thing but I have to say, they are so powerful!
> 
> Firstly, the Chord track. There are probably people here that would scoff the idea of using such a thing but I’m finding it very useful to try out chord sequences with things I can’t play due to my piano playing abilities being rather Dogs Brown. I’m also eager to try out the Chord track in conjunction with Spitfire’s Symphonic Motion Strings (currently downloading). I’m thinking it could lead to some interesting results.
> 
> ...


The arranger track really comes into its own when producing timed cut-downs of production music. I have been using it extensively for that. Sub-divide each section, then re-arrange on the fly until you're close to your target (either 15, 30, or 60 seconds), render to new project, refine the ending notes and boom, you're there.


----------



## telecode101 (Aug 2, 2020)

..


----------



## Mornats (Aug 2, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I use the Chord Track all the time! I love it. I've even made a video about it with a possible workflow using it:
> 
> 
> 
> The arranger track, not so much but mostly because I haven't learned it enough yet. I need to look into it some more.



I always read your posts in Bob's voice. 

I actually bought Scaler 2 off the back of one of your videos that mentioned the chord track. Cubase's chord track is what makes me want to buy Cubase but I won't because you have to pay extra for their copy protection which I'll always refuse to do. But Scaler 2 gives me some of that functionality and more (but not all). Maybe Studio One 5's version of it is just as good.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 2, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I always read your posts in Bob's voice.
> 
> I actually bought Scaler 2 off the back of one of your videos that mentioned the chord track. Cubase's chord track is what makes me want to buy Cubase but I won't because you have to pay extra for their copy protection which I'll always refuse to do. But Scaler 2 gives me some of that functionality and more (but not all). Maybe Studio One 5's version of it is just as good.


If you have any VSL libraries, it's the same key.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> If you have any VSL libraries, it's the same key.


One of the reasons I don't have VSL libraries


----------



## telecode101 (Aug 2, 2020)

..


----------



## Akarin (Aug 2, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I always read your posts in Bob's voice.
> 
> Maybe Studio One 5's version of it is just as good.



Nope. Not at all. Doesn't even come close. You are better off using Scaler 2 if you are not on Cubase.


----------



## Hywel (Aug 2, 2020)

olvra said:


> hermode tuning


I hate TLAs...


----------



## Henu (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't use them for composing, but especially the chord track is a godsend when used as a "chord sheet" when recording stuff on top of something I didn't compose myself.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 3, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> you mean the eLicencer? You can get the Lite one which gives you just one chord track .. you dont need the USB licenser thiny with that.


I looked into the artist edition but it lacks a lot of the other features I'd want Cubase for such as expression maps. I've got Reaticulate for Reaper so combined with Scaler 2 I think that will have to do for me. But the more I hear Bob/Akarin/Nico talk about Cubase's features the more I'm tempted, I'd just need to get over the elicencer hangup.


----------



## Akarin (Aug 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I looked into the artist edition but it lacks a lot of the other features I'd want Cubase for such as expression maps. I've got Reaticulate for Reaper so combined with Scaler 2 I think that will have to do for me. But the more I hear Bob/Akarin/Nico talk about Cubase's features the more I'm tempted, I'd just need to get over the elicencer hangup.



Yeah, at some point, I also had to make my peace with hardware licensers such as iLok and others as I was missing out on stuff I really wanted 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> One of the reasons I don't have VSL libraries


----------



## chrisr (Aug 3, 2020)

Inspired by this thread I've just tried the arrange track, where I would normally just create a folder and chop that to move / duplicate parts.

I skim-read the manual and was having some joy up until I tried to flatten the arrangement.

Each time I've tried (and with different flatten settings: do/don't keep arranger track, do/don't make real event copies, flatten to current/new project) cubase has hung and I've had to hard quit.

My template is fairly large with a mixture of locally hosted vep stuff and internally hosted synths.

I'm probably happy to keep on doing it the old way, but the arranger track does seem to be quite powerful - but ultimately useless to me unless I can flatten to real events that I can then go in and tweak individual parts.

Anyone else have this problem? I'm on CB 10.0.50 build 301


----------



## Markrs (Aug 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I always read your posts in Bob's voice.
> 
> I actually bought Scaler 2 off the back of one of your videos that mentioned the chord track. Cubase's chord track is what makes me want to buy Cubase but I won't because you have to pay extra for their copy protection which I'll always refuse to do. But Scaler 2 gives me some of that functionality and more (but not all). Maybe Studio One 5's version of it is just as good.


The recent deal on cubase was good. I got the artist version which was upgraded for free to pro and it came with the elicenser and was a very reasonable £233 (though no where like the bargain reaper is though, which I still use and is a great DAW)


----------



## Mornats (Aug 3, 2020)

Markrs said:


> The recent deal on cubase was good. I got the artist version which was upgraded for free to pro and it came with the elicenser and was a very reasonable £233 (though no where like the bargain reaper is though, which I still use and is a great DAW)


Yeah that's a great price point for Cubase. I'd need to hammer it in a demo to make sure it was giving me more value than Reaper and was really improving things for me before buying. I'm a hobbyist so it's tough to justify.


----------



## SMAustinTexas (Aug 3, 2020)

A couple of weeks ago I realized/discovered the chord track also allows you to keep different versions of your progressions in the same project using Track Versions, and it's pretty easy to flip between takes. I haven't done all that much with it yet, but I like the idea of not having to build out my project too far just to try different chords.


----------



## telecode101 (Aug 3, 2020)

..


----------



## Markrs (Aug 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Yeah that's a great price point for Cubase. I'd need to hammer it in a demo to make sure it was giving me more value than Reaper and was really improving things for me before buying. I'm a hobbyist so it's tough to justify.


I know the feeling, I wasn’t sure about buying it, but wanted to take advantage of expression maps. Plus you can buy expression maps saving time, compared to reaticulate, where you normally have to create your own in a text file. I also found reaper hard as a newbie with a high learning curve. I’m hoping cubase is easier to use, though not really got started with it yet.

I should also say I have scaler 2 which I think is great and works well with reaper as you use it in the input fx and all the midi from scaler goes into the track rather than what you are playing. Plus you can then have a vst instrument in the output fx. saves having to grab the midi in scaler and dragging it to a track. Not sure if cubase can do this or not


----------



## Mornats (Aug 3, 2020)

I've got Scaler 2 which I'm finding is brilliant so maybe I'm all set.

I love having the option in Reaper of having Scaler control an instrument or dragging the midi into a track. So far I tend the use the latter as I can demo the sound using the in-built sounds, get the midi how I like it then pull it into my track. Reaper's humanisation gives me control than the one inside Scaler too so I can add very subtle variations.


----------



## ChazC (Aug 3, 2020)

I always use the chord track and I have Scaler which also sees a lot of use these days.

I've only used the arranger track once in a project but didn't find it particularly useful. I like varying every section in a song with something unique even if it's the same progression/melody. The arranger just seems a bit lazy to me. I guess if you're just throwing a demo together it'd be a time saver though.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 3, 2020)

Anybody use the Chord Track for harmonies?



The videos always use vocal harmonies as examples, but of course you can use the Chord track to create harmonies with any instrument.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2020)

Henu said:


> I don't use them for composing, but especially the chord track is a godsend when used as a "chord sheet" when recording stuff on top of something I didn't compose myself.



That's a really good use for it!


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 3, 2020)

Chord data sets along with chord tracks and even melodyne 5's new chord integration is very powerful


----------



## Nicholas (Aug 3, 2020)

I use the arranger track regularly and it’s very useful in a lot of situations.
as for the Chord Track... I‘d love to use it more often. Strange thing is... I always have the constant feeling of cheating or robbing myself of a musical interesting accident happening. None of that is true I‘m sure, but it’s just there. Weird stuff


----------

